# AAS Dectection Times



## K1

AAS detection times:


----------



## PRIDE

*Drug Testing Information*

By: latinking24


Here are some tips I have picked up on how to clean your system out of AAS. This will not work the week of a test. The only way this can be effective at all is if you start it soon after your cycle is over and a long time before you are tested. This is not a proven method but it will help shorten your detection times.
First off, go buy a bottle of Niacin and a bottle of Golden Seal root. These aren't proven to clean out your system but they help. They should both be available at Wal-Mart. Make sure the niacin isn't flush free. You need it to flush out your system. Get some Metamucil (fiber) and a diuretic. This will flush your system out. You will be sh**ting and pissing all day long. When you go take the test your piss will be white, so you need to take some vitamin C so your urine is yellow, or else they will say it is tampered with. Some people say vitamin B is better but I prefer C. Soda, cranberry juice and alcohol work as diuretics as well.
When you take the test start pissing in the toilet, about halfway through pissing, piss in the cup, and then finish in the toilet again. The weakest urine sample will be in the middle of your urination process. Don't pee in it at the first or last because that is the strongest. If you have the time and money order B-Clean detox pills, Test'in Plus Precleansing Tabs, a urine screen, or all of them. These will most likely block the roids in your system if there is any left. If you fail the test, tell them you took Orchic extract, its the only herb that can cause a false steroid test. Never admit to taking steroids! Appeal, appeal, appeal!!
Be careful with the days you use Metamucil/diuretic and the days you use your other stuff because they will make you piss the pills right out. Drink over a gallon of water a day. Do not drink tap water!! Drink spring or distilled water. Tap water has chlorine and other toxins in it. Try to get up to 3 gallons of water a day during the intense cleaning period.

Summary of products-
Niacin- every day, helps clean the system.
Goldenseal-every day, but not close to test time because it can show up on a test. Helps clean the system.
Diuretics- Will make you piss allot. Hence cleaning your system. Don't use close to test. Will show on test. Lasix is the best!
Fiber/Metamucil- Makes you crap allot, hence cleaning the system.
Drug cleansers or masking agents- these are hard to trust but may help if you find a good one.
Water-Water-Water- 1-3 gallons daily, and not tap water!
Again don't use the diuretic and fiber at the same time as the supplements because you will flush that out of your system and they will be useless. Space them out.
Vitamin C- Use when close to testing time so urine sample doesn't look tampered with.

Clean all of your clothes, hats, sheets, pillow cases, towels ect.. the steroid toxins in your sweat can leak back into your body leaving traces of steroids on you. You must clean all of this when done taking roids. When the roids are out of your body your body will do anything to get them back such as soaking in toxins from clothes.

The higher body fat percentage the higher chance roids will stay in your system longer. Toxins stick to body fat most of the time. THe leaner you are, the less chance of getting caught!

Heres some links for detection times, these are not accurate anymore. In the last year drug tests have advanced much. You must add two weeks up to 3 months for some kinds depending on the kind. Winstrol stays in your system much longer than this says. Mesterolone, Ethylesterone, Methandienone, and Noretadrolone all stay in your system longer than 5 weeks like some charts say, they can stay in as long as 3 months. These will help give you an idea even tho they are not competely accurate.

Steroid Detection Times - Steroid .com
http://www.apex-pharmaceuticals.com/detection.htm
How long do steroids stay detectable in your system?

People ask how to fix your t/e 6:1 ratio so you can stay on while being tested.
Now to fix your ratio to 6:1 is hard. you will probably have to have a doctor do this for you. you will need epitesosterone injections to even it out, which is a harmless non effective drug. but a doc would have to give it to you and moniter your levels to get it right, it would be very time consuming and expensive.
Now they are testing for epitesosterone being administered in the body. The IOC and WADA do, I'm not sure if NCAA does test for this yet though.
Epitest positive test- >200 nanograms/mL
Other levels that will cause a positive test.
Ephedrine-- > 10mcg/mL
T:E ratio- >6:1 or positive carbon isotope ratio analysis.
19-Norandrosterone- >2 nanograms/mL

Dont even try using a fake c0ck with a piss bag if you are being tested for sports because that will not work, they do look.

Again If you fail the test once again say you took Orchic extract, it will show steroid abuse in a false positive. Orchic extract is from Bull nuts. Also cross-contamination is another great plea. Many companies have been known to cross-contaminated supplements with steroids. Allot of legal supp. companies illegally make steroids. Allot of companies use the same raw product companies which cross-contaminate as well. There are tons of new cases of cross contaminated nandrolone samples.

If you got the money stick to stuff that wont show up on the tests like Growth Hormone and Insulin when you get closer to testing time. EPO shows up on tests now but there is a new form of it that is coming out that wont show on tests. Growth Hormone can only be detected on tests for about 2 days before the test. SO if you stop taking it a week before the test you should be alright.

Allot of athletes take Test Enth. At 250mg once time a month or once every three weeks and can pass a drug test because it slightly boosts test levels but not enough to be a conclusive fail on a drug test.
Athletes will also do test susp and test prop at low doses thru the season and can still pass a test.

Short cycles at low doses are commonly used closer to season for pro athletes, so you can get it out of your system cleaner. Most pro athletes do the heavy cycle the day after the season is over and form then on tell season starts the cycles get lower and shorter.




USADA Steps of testing-

How are Athletes selected?

An effective program begins with a sample collection plan that includes appropriately timed, year-round, no advance-notice testing. The USADA Test Distribution Plan provides for the collection of samples at times of high-risk of doping, and creates deterrence to the use of performance-enhancing drugs across all sports. The doping control process begins with athletes being selected for testing in accordance with our Test Distribution Plan. At competitions, the selection criteria varies from sport to sport, or event to event. Specific athletes are not selected for testing, rather their positions are selected. Out-of-Competition (OOC) selections are typically done by an automated draw.

How do Athletes know they need to undergo a test?

Athletes are personally notified of their selection for testing by a Doping Control Official. Following notification for both In and Out-of-Competition testing the official accompanies the athlete at all times until the sample is processed and sealed. At competitions, athletes are typically notified on the field of play and have 60 minutes from the time of notification to arrive at the Doping Control Station. The athlete may use the 60 minute time limit to cool down, attend awards ceremonies, attend media obligations, find an Athlete Representative, etc. The notification for Out-of-Competition (OOC) tests typically occur at the athlete's home or training facility and are done with little or no advance notice.

How are samples collected and processed?

The sample collection process is carefully monitored to ensure that the integrity of the doping control process is preserved. USADA Doping Control Officers work to: ensure successful testing experiences for athletes, reduce chances for sample contamination, and maintain the security of the sample. All athletes are observed during the actual provision of the sample. Athletes are encouraged to have an Athlete Representative accompany them throughout the doping control process, except during the provision of the sample. The sample is then split between two bottles, labeled A and B with a unique sample code number. The Doping Control Officer provides the athlete with instructions on how to inspect the sample collection kit, distribute the sample between the A and B bottles, secure the samples and complete the paperwork.

How are the results of the test determined?

All samples are sent to a WADA accredited laboratory. Samples are packaged for shipping to ensure that the security of the sample is tracked, and inspected upon arrival at the laboratory to ensure that there is no evidence of tampering. The laboratory does not know the identity of the athlete, rather reports all results based on the unique sample code number of the collection kit. Once the sample is analyzed at the laboratory, the test results are sent to USADA, where the sample code number is matched with the documentation from the doping control process. USADA notifies all US athletes of their test results, along with their NGB and the USOC.

Heres the people that make the rules. Check them out.

NCAA Public Home Page - NCAA.org
U.S. Anti-Doping Agency - USADA
http://www.wada-ama.org/en/t1.asp
Olympic Games Medals, Results, Sports, Athletes | London 2012 Olympics

---------------------------------------
Articles: Anabolic Steroid Testing
Courtesy of AnabolicTruth.com

There is little question that drug testing has become an integral part of most competitive sports. Performance enhancing drugs are of course banned by most governing athletic bodies, and as such the use of various testing methods have been employed to deter and detect violators of drug abuse policies. If you have been following the Sydney Olympics you have no doubt been witness to the numerous athlete disqualification's for steroids and other performance enhancing drugs. Does this mean that a handful of athletes have went ahead and unfairly used performance enhancing drugs to compete against the majority of clean competitors? Hardly. In reality a little game has developed between the athletes and governing bodies. The athletes often have planned and implement drug use regimens that will allow for the greatest chance of a clean urine sample upon testing, and the athletic committees struggle to stay one step ahead of the athletes in detecting violators. In many instances the athletes have not planned correctly, and as a result are disqualified from competition, even stripped of medals. But clearly drug use remains to be an inextricable side of competitive athletics. In this article we will take a closer look at the drug policies and testing methods employed in professional sports, as well as the private work place.
Olympic Athletes
NCAA Athletes
Standard Work Place
How long do steroids stay in your system?

Olympic Athletes
WHAT HAPPENS IN A OLYMPIC DRUG TEST?
For an event test, the athletes selected for a drug test are notified immediately following the event (for example, at the end of the 400m sprint or Rugby League Grand Final). For "out of competition" testing athletes are normally notified by telephone that they will have to have a drug test done within the next 24 hours. ASDA can, however, conduct some "no notice - out of competition testing" if an International Sporting Federation requests "Out of competition" tests are normally carried out at training sessions.
The athlete will be accompanied to the drug control (an area which has been set up for the testing) by a chaperone. Chaperones are nominated by ASDA, not the sporting organization. The athlete may also be accompanied by their coach or manager.
To do a drug test an athlete must give a urine sample. Sealed drinks are provided to help the athlete go to the toilet.
When an athlete is ready to go to the toilet the chaperone accompanies them into the toilet. The chaperone must watch them pass their urine into a small plastic container.
The athlete will go back and secure their urine sample by pouring it into two small bottles. These bottles are identified as the A sample and the B sample. The A sample will be tested first, and if positive the B sample will be tested for confirmation.
The A and B samples are packed into small cases known as envopacks and locked with special seals. They are then sent to the laboratory for analysis.
The Australian Sports Drug Testing Laboratories (ASDTL) in Sydney test the urine for banned drugs. The main groups of drugs that athletes are banned from using are:
Stimulants - e.g. cocaine, amphetamines, pseudoephedrine
Narcotic Analgesics - (painkillers) e.g. morphine, dextropropoxyphene
Anabolic Steroids - e.g. stanozolol
Diuretics
Other Hormones e.g. Human Growth Hormone
Beta-blockers are banned in sports where they are likely to enhance performance
WHAT HAPPENS IF AN OLYMPIC ATHLETE IS CAUGHT USING BANNED DRUGS?
A positive test result (i.e. a sample that contains a banned drug) can lead to an athlete being disqualified from their sport. In Australia, the athlete's sporting organization decides on the ban that will be given for a positive test result.
The accidental or inadvertent use of a banned substance such as those contained in many cough and cold medicines is commonly known as inadvertent doping. This will usually incur a less serious ban.
Many common medicines contain banned drugs. Athletes should check with a doctor or coach before they take anything.
If an athlete refuses to take a drug test they are considered to have a positive test result and may be banned from their sport.


NCAA Athletes
WHAT HAPPENS IN A NCAA DRUG TEST?
Each academic year the student athlete shall sign a form prescribed by the Council in which the student athlete consents to be tested for the use of drugs prohibited by NCAA legislation. Failure to complete and sign the consent form prior to practice or competition in Divisions I and II sports in which the Association conducts year-round drug testing and prior to competition in all other sports in Divisions I, II and III shall result in the student athlete's ineligibility for participation (i.e., practice and competition) in all intercollegiate athletics.
Student athletes who fail to sign the notification form or signature form, fail to arrive at the collection station at the designated time without justification, fail to provide a urine sample according to protocol, leave the collection station before providing a specimen according to protocol, or attempt to alter the integrity or validity of the urine specimen will be treated as if there were a positive for a banned substance.
Student athletes competing in Divisions I-A, I-AA or II football or Division I indoor or outdoor track and field are subject to year-round testing.
At NCAA team championship events, immediately after any established cool down period after the event, student athletes selected for drug testing will be notified by a crew member. Each student athlete will be instructed to read and sign the Team Championship Student Athlete Notification Form. The notification form will instruct the student athlete to report to the collection station within one hour, unless otherwise directed by the crew chief or designate.
At NCAA on-campus, nonchampionship testing events, the student athlete will be notified of and scheduled for testing by the institution. The institution will notify the student athlete of the date and time to report to the collection station and will have the student athlete read and sign any Student Athlete Notification Form
Student athletes shall provide identification when entering the drug testing station.
When ready to urinate, the student athlete will select a sealed beaker from a supply of such and will record his/her initials on the beaker's lid.
A crew member will monitor the furnishing of the specimen by observation in order to assure the integrity of the specimen until a specimen of at least 80 ml is provided.
If the specimen is incomplete the student athlete must remain in the collection station under observation of a crew member until the sample is completed. During this period, the student athlete is responsible for keeping the collection beaker closed and controlled.
If a student athlete is suspected of manipulating specimens (e.g., via dilution), the NCAA will have the authority to perform additional tests on that student athlete, not to exceed two consecutive negative tests.
WHAT HAPPENS IF AN NCAA ATHLETE IS CAUGHT USING BANNED DRUGS?
For student athletes who have a positive finding, The Center will contact the director of athletics or a designate by telephone as soon as possible. The telephone contact will be followed by "overnight/signature required" letters (marked "confidential") to the chief executive officer and the director of athletics. The institution shall notify the student athlete of the finding.
A positive finding may be appealed by the institution to the NCAA competitive safeguards committee or a subcommittee thereof. The institution shall notify the student athlete of the positive test and of the right to appeal.
Student athletes who have a positive finding are declared ineligible.
NCAA Banned Anabolic Steroids and Diuretics
Anabolic Agents:
androstenediol, androstenedione, boldenone, clostebol, dehydrochlormethyl-testosterone, dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA), dihydrotestosterone (DHT), dromostanolone, fluoxymesterone, mesterolone, methandienone, methenolone, methyltestosterone, nandrolone, norandrostenediol, norandrostenedione, norethandrolone, oxymesterone, oxymetholone, stanozolol, testosterone, clenbuterol.
Diuretics:
acetazolamide, bendroflumethiazide, benzthiazide, bumetanide, chlorothiazide, chlorthalidone, ethacrynic acid, flumethiazide, furosemide, hydrochlorothiazide, hydroflumethiazide, methyclothiazide, metolazone, polythiazide, quinethazone, spironolactone, triamterene, trichlormethiazide
The above is a brief overview of the NCAA Drug Test Protocol for more information please visit http://www.ncaa.org/sports_sciences...ting/index.html

Standard Work Place
WHAT HAPPENS IN A STANDARD WORK PLACE DRUG TEST?
We contacted several drug screening services representing thousands of businesses and not a single one tested for anabolic steroids. What is being tested for varies greatly based on testing company, expense, expectations, federal requirements etc., mostly the ladder. Following is a description of what to expect from the standard tests.
Federal government guidelines (by NIDA-The National Institute on Drug Abuse and SAMHSA-The Substance Abuse and Mental Health Services Administration) require that companies which use commercial class drivers licenses for employees must have a testing system in place. Among other things, this required testing program must test for 5 specific categories of drugs (sometimes referred to as the "NIDA 5"). Because of this federal requirement, most drug testing companies offer a basic drug test which checks for drugs in these 5 common categories.

Cannabinoids (marijuana, hash)
Cocaine (cocaine, crack, benzoylecognine)
Amphetamines (amphetamines, methamphetamines, speed)
Opiates (heroin, opium, codeine, morphine)
Phencyclidine (PCP)
Expanded Tests
Most drug testing companies also offer an expanded test which includes a few additional drugs in the testing process. Most do not add all of these in their expanded test, but choose a different combination of 3 or 4 to add :
Barbituates (Phenobarbital, Secobarbitol, Butabital)
Methaqualone (Qualuudes)
Benzodiazepines (Valium, Librium, Serax, Rohypnol)
Methdone
Propoxyphene (Darvon compounds)
Ethanol
Additional Tests
In addition, there are a few other substances which it is possible but quite unusual to test for. I only found reference to testing for these additional substances at 1 (out of 15) drug testing site :
LSD
Hallucinogens (Psilocybin, Mescaline, MDMA, MDA, MDE)
Inhalents (Toluene, Xylene, Benzene)
TEST TYPES
There are three primary types of drug tests: blood, urine, and hair. Most common is the urine test which has the benefit of being inexpensive and less intrusive than the blood test.
Urine Tests
Are the least expensive of the test methods (~$25-$50)
Can be done at home (for example by parents).
Detect use primarily within the past week (longer with regular use).
Can be affected by abstaining from use for a period of time before the test
Are often temperature tested to insure sample integrity
Hair Tests
Are considered the least intrusive method of drug testing.
Are currently many times more expensive than urine tests (~$100-$150).
Detect substance use over a longer period (see detection period)
Do not usually detect use within the past week.
Require a sample of hair about the diameter of a pencil and 1.5 inches long. They can not be done with a single hair.
Test positive a little more than twice as often as a urine test. In a recent study, out of 1823 paired hair and urine samples, 57 urine samples tested positive for drugs of abuse; while 124 hair samples from the same group tested positive.
Are not significantly affected by brief periods of abstinence from drugs.
Can sometimes be used to determine when use occurred and if it has been discontinued. Drugs, such as opiates (codeine, morphine, heroin) lay down on the hair shaft very tightly and are shown not to migrate along the shaft, thus, if a long segment of hair is available one can draw some "relative" conclusions about when the use occurred. However cocaine, although very easy to detect, is able to migrate along the shaft; making it very difficult to determine when the drug was used and for how long.
Claims to be able to reliably differentiate between opiate and poppy seed use
Blood Tests
Are considered the most intrusive method of testing.
Are the most expensive method of testing
Are the most accurate method of testing
Are the least common method of testing (most likely due to cost)
WHAT HAPPENS IF AN EMPLOYEE OR FUTURE EMPLOYEE TESTS POSITIVE?
A positive test result can lead to being fired or suspended. For new hires testing positive you will most likely not get the job.

How long do steroids stay in your system?
18 months+ * nandrolone decanoate
nandrolone undecanoate
nandrolone laurate
boldenone undecylenate
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
9 months** nandrolone phenylpropionate
nandrolone cypionate
methenolone enanthate
trenbolone hexahydrobenzylcarbonate
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3-6 months** testosterone-mix (Sustanon & Omnadren)
testosterone enanthate
testosterone cypionate
trenbolone acetate
drostanolone propionate
clostebol acetate
methandriol dipropionate
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3 months injectabel stanozolol
injectable methandienone
formebolone


----------



## PRIDE

*Continued*

1-1.5 months*** oxymetholone
fluoxymesterone
methandienone
mesterolone
ethylestrenol
norethadrolone
oxandrolone
oral stanozolol
methyltestosterone
testosterone propionate
oral testosterone undecanoate
oral methenolone acetate
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-2 weeks clenbuterol
* Long-chain esterified injectable steroids are the most unreliable in terms of determining an actual clearance time. Their extremely low water solubility and high affinity for fat give them the ability to be stored in small amounts in body tissues for many months after use. These are the most dangerous types of drugs for tested competitors to use, particularly when being administered heavily in the off season.
** Short or medium chain esterified injectables are cleared from the body more rapidly than long chain injectables, however are still somewhat inconsistent in terms of calculable clearance times. It is safest to use such compounds only in the off season, provided this season protects the user from drug testing.
*** Oral steroids are the most reliable in terms of rapid clearance time. In many cases the athlete can safely use such compounds three weeks out from a drug test and return a negative result. The time frame of 1-1 1/2 months was provided as a guideline for maximum safety. The short chain esterified injectable testosterone propionate was included in this category due to the fact that testosterone metabolites will only cause a drug test failure if they appear in unusually high quantities (in relation to epitestosterone metabolites). Should agencies adopt procedures that look for the actual esterified compound in blood, this would be moved to one of the categories listing other small to medium chain steroids.

OTHER SUBSTANCES----------- URINE-----HAIR
Alcohol---------------------------- 6-12 hrs- n/a
Amphetamines------------------ 4-5 days- up to 90 days
Barbiturates--------------------- 2-12 days-n/a
Benzodiazepines--------------- 1-42 days-n/a
Cannabis (single use)--------- 24-72 hrs-up to 90 days
Cannabis (habitual use)------ up to 12 wks
Cocaine-------------------------- 4-5 days-up to 90 days
Codeine/Morphine------------- 2-4 days-up to 90 days
Heroin---------------------------- 8 hrs-----up to 90 days
PCP------------------------------- 2-10 days-up to 90 days
All detection times are approximate.
Times may oscillate between a occasional user (1 a year)
vs. habitual user (4 times plus a week).


Drug Half-Life:

Arimidex 3 days
Clenbuterol 1.5 days
Anavar 9 hours
Stanozolol (oral) 9 hours
Methyltest 4 days
Stanozolol (injectable) 1 day
Clomid 5 days
Anadrol / Anapolan50 (oxymetholone) 8 to 9 hours
Dianabol 4.5 hours
Testosterone Suspension 1 day

Here are the half-lives for any of the following steroid esters:

Ester Half-Life

Formate 1.5 days
Acetate 3 days
Propionate 4.5 days
Phenylpropionate 4.5 days
Butyrate 6 days
Valerate 7.5 days
Hexanoate 9 days
Caproate 9 days
Isocaproate 9 days
Heptanoate 10.5 days
Enanthate 10.5 days
Octanoate 12 days
Cypionate 12 days
Nonanoate 13.5 days
Decanoate 15 days
Undecanoate 16.5 days


DOD Urinalysis (Drug Test) Program


Join the Discussion
Visit Our Message Forum


Related Resources
� Drug Test Positive Rates
� More About DOD Drug Tests


DoD labs test 60,000 urine samples each month. All active duty members must undergo a urinalysis at least once per year. Members of the Guard and Reserves must be tested at least once every two years. There are several protections built-in to the system to ensure accurate results.

First, individuals initial the label on their own bottles. The bottles are boxed into batches, and the test administrator begins a chain-of-custody document for each batch.

This is a legal document Everybody who has had something to do with that sample signs it - whether it be the observer who watched the person collect the sample, the person who puts it into the box or the person who takes it out of the box. There is always a written record of who those individuals are.

The chain-of-custody requirement continues in the lab as well. People who come in contact with each sample and what exactly they do to the sample are written on the document.

After arrival at the lab, samples then undergo an initial immunoassay screening (using the Olympus AU-800 Automated Chemistry Analyzer). Those that test positive for the presence of drugs at this point undergo the same screen once again. Finally, those that come up positive during two screening tests are put through a much more specific gas chromatography/mass spectrometry test. This test can identify specific substances within the urine samples.

Even if a particular drug is detected, if the level is below a certain threshold, the test result is reported back to the commander as negative.

DoD labs are equipped to test for marijuana, cocaine, amphetamines, LSD, opiates (including morphine and heroin), barbiturates and PCP. But not all samples are tested for all of these drugs.

Every sample gets tested for marijuana, cocaine and amphetamines, including ecstasy. Tests for other drugs are done at random on different schedules for each lab. Some laboratories do test every sample for every drug.

Commanders can request samples be tested for steroids. In this case, the samples are sent to the Olympic testing laboratory at the University of California at Los Angeles.

Commonly available substances such as golden seal and lasix are often touted as magical substances that can mask drugs in urine. In fact, they can make it easier to get caught. These substances are diuretics, so if they're taken before giving a urine sample they flush chemicals out of the body - right into the collection cup. Drugs are often more concentrated in the urine after a service member takes one of these substances.

And other "sure-fire" solutions are even worse for you. Some people drink vinegar. There are stories of some people drinking bleach. None of these will defeat the urinalysis test.

Over- the-counter cold medications and dietary supplements might cause a screening test to come up positive, but that the more specific secondary testing would positively identify the medication. In this case, the report that goes back to the commander says negative.

How the results of drug tests can be used legally, depends upon the reason for the urinalysis test.

Random Testing. By regulation, each military member must be tested at least once per year. Reserve members must be tested at least once every two years. This is done by means of "random testing." Basically, a commander can order that either all or a random-selected sample of his/her unit be tested, at any time. Results of random testing can be used in court-martials (Under Article 1128a of the Uniform Code of Military Justice), article 15s (nonjudicial punishment), and involuntary discharges. This includes using the results to determine service characterization (honorable, general, or other-than-honorable). Members do not have the right to refuse random testing. However, commanders cannot order specific individuals to take a "random" test. Those selected must be truly "random."

Medical Testing. This is testing which is accomplished in compliance with any medical requirements. Urinalysis tests given to new recruits falls under this category. As with Random Testing, results can be used in court-martials, article 15s, and involuntary discharges, to include service characterization. Members do not have a right to refuse medical testing in the military.

Probable Cause. If a commander has probable cause that a person is under the influence of drugs, the commander can request a search authorization from the Installation Commander, who is authorized to issue "military search warrants" after consultation with the JAG. Again, results of urinalysis tests obtained through search authorizations can be used in court-martials, article 15s, and involuntary discharges, including service characterization. Members cannot refuse to provide a urine sample which has been authorized by a military search warrant.

Consent. If a commander does not have probable cause, the commander can ask the member for "consent to search." If the member grants consent, the results of the urinalysis may be used in court-martials, article 15s, and involuntary discharges to include service characterization. Under this procedure, members do not have to grant consent.

Commander Directed. If a member refuses to grant consent, and if the commander does not have enough evidence to warrant a probable-cause search warrant, the commander may order the member to give a urine sample anyway. However, commander-directed urinalysis results may not be used for court-martial or article 15 purposes. The results MAY be used as a reason for involuntary discharge, but MAY NOT be used to determine service characterization. In other words, the member can be discharged, but what kind of discharge he/she receives (honorable, general, other-than-honorable) depends upon his/her military record (WITHOUT using the urinalysis results).

DOD Urinalysis (Drug Test) Cutoff Levels)
Drug Screening Level (Nanograms per milliliter) Confirmation Level (Nanograms per milliliter)
THC (Marijuana) 50 NG/ML 15 NG/ML
Cocaine 150 NG/ML 100 NG/ML
Opiates:
Morphine 2000 NG/ML 4000 NG/ML
Codeine 2000 NG/ML 2000 NG/ML
Heroin (6 MAM) 300 NG/ML 10 NG/NL
Amphetamines 500 NG/ML 500 NG/ML
Methamphetamine 500 NG/ML 500 NG/ML
MDA/MDMA (Ecstasy) 500 NG/ML 500 NG/ML
Barbiturates (Amobarbital, butalbital, Pentobarbital, Secobarbital) 200 NG/ML 200 NG/ML
PCP 25 NG/ML 25 NG/ML
LSD .5 NG/ML 0.2 NG/ML
Drug Detection Windows
Drug Detection Windows
THC (Marijuana) 1-3 Weeks*
Cocaine 2-4 Days
Amphetamines 2 Days
Barbiturates 1-2 Days
Opiates` 1-2 Days
PCP 5-7 Days
LSD 1-2 Days
Steroids 3 Days or Longer**
Notes:

* Longer than 3 weeks is indicative of chronic or heavy use.
** Length of detection determined by type and duration of use.


----------



## PRIDE

*Continued*

Drug test false positives

(Originally posted by liftsiron)


LIST OF SUBSTANCES THAT CAN CAUSE FALSE POSITIVES ON A DRUG TEST. If taken regularly these items could affect the outcome of a drug test. There is no guarantee that they will.


AMPHETAMINES

Over-the-counter cold and allergy remedies that contain ephedrine, pseudoephedrine, propylephedrine, phenylephrine or desoxyephedrine: Nyquil, Contact, Sudafed, Allerest 12 Hour, A.R.M., Triaminic 12, Ornade, Tavist-D, Dimetapp, Sinex, Neosynephrine, Actifed, Bayer Select Maximum Strength Sinus Pain Relief Caplets, Contact Non-Drowsy Formula Sinus Caplets, Dristan Cold Caplets, Maximum Strength Sine-Aid Tablets, Maximum Strength Sudafed Sinus Caplets, Maximum Strength Tylenol Sinus Gelcaps, No Drowsiness Sinarest Tabs, Sinus Excedrin Extra Strength Caplets, Cheracol Sinus, Drixoral Cold and Flu, Efidac/24, Phenegan-D, Robitussin Cold and Flu, Vicks Nyquil.

Over-the-counter diet aids containing phenylpropanolamine: Dexatrim, Accutrim

Over-the-counter nasal sprays: Vicks inhaler, Afrin

Asthma medication: Marax, Bronkaid tablets, Primatine Tablets

Prescription medication: Amfepramone, Cathne, Etafediabe, Morazone, phendimetrazine, phenmetrazine, benzphetamine, fenfluramine, dexfenfluramine, dexdenfluramine, Redux, mephentermine, Mesocarb, methoxphenamine, phentermine, amineptine, Pholedrine, hydroymethamphetamine, Dexedrine, amifepramone, clobenzorex, fenproyorex, mefenorex, fenelylline, Didrex, dextroamphetamine, methphenidate, Ritalin, pemoline, Cylert, selegiline, Deprenyl, Eldepryl, Famprofazone

MARIJUANA

Over-the-counter NSAIDS: Ibuprofen; Advil, Nuprin, Mediprim, Motrin, Bayer Select Pain Relief Formula, Excedrin IB Caplets, Genpril, Haltran, Ibuprin, Midol 200, Pamprin, Trendar Cramp Relif Formula, Cramp End Tablets, Medipren, Rufin, Naproxen, Aleve, Ketoprofen, Orudis KT.

Prescription NSAIDS: Anaprox, Tolectin, ifenoprofen, flurbiprofen, oxaprozin, Ansaid, Clinoril, Dolobid, Feldene, Indocin, Lodine, Meclomen, Motrin, Nalfon, Naprosyn, Orudis, Relafen, Voltaren

Over-the-counter allergy preparations, sleep aids and antinausea medications that contain promethazine: Phenergan, Promethegan.

Dronabinol, Edecrin

COCAINE

Amoxicillin, tonic water, Ampicillin and most Antibiotics.

OPIOIDS

Poppy seeds, Emprin, Tylenole with codeine, Capital with codeine, Margesic, rifampicin, Vicodin, Percodan, Percocet, Wygesic.

BARBITURATES

Fiorinol, Donnatol, some sleeping pills, antiasthmatic preparations that contain phenobarbitol, Dilantin.

BENZODIAZEPINES

Most prescription sleeping pills and anti-anxiety medication.

LYSERIC ACID DIETHLAND

Migraine medication: egotamine, Ergostat, Cafergot, Wigraine, Imitrex Hydergine, bromocription, methysergiside, lisuride, lysergol, Artane, triprolidine, amitriptyline (Elavil), dicyclomine (Bentyle), antinausea medications that contain promethazine: Phenergan, Promethegan.

ANABOLIC STEROIDS

Orchic Extract (Cattle Bull Testicle Extract)
Health Supplements can be cross contaminated with anabolic steroids and pro-hormones and make you how up as a positive on a steroid test.

Read more from the MESO-Rx Steroid Forum at: Drug Testing Information


----------



## 360spyder

False positives seem to be becoming very common. I've had several for false positives that weren't even for illegal drugs. Different things in the hospital. (Had 1/3 of left lung removed).


----------



## sustanon

*dianabol and orals*

ok guys.. 

here´s the thing... been reading through all this, comparing to any and all other sites I´ve gone through.. and here it is. Not saying why but I´m due for a drug test. If I fail then basically I´m in deep shit. This is a court case and my outcome in this hinges on wether I pass this test or not. Therefore I ask those who KNOW and preferrably those who´ve been there.. with Dianabol, has anyone undergone a drug test and knows FOR SURE how long it takes for a person to pass. It´s been 14 weeks since I used d-bol but due to the counterfits on the market and the possibility that you could actually be using something else than you thought you bought.. how long for orals to pass out of your system so that you can safely, 100% pass a drug test. As I said.. it´s been 14 weeks and a lot is at stake.. plus I´ve heard that the drug tests today are way superior than they were a year ago. 

many thx guys


----------



## NewExpopharm

*Steroid Detection times*

Good read!


----------

